# GSC 11/15/2014 â€“ 4 hours, 68 nice flounder



## oceankayaker84 (Dec 16, 2007)

It was a little chilly out thereâ€¦ luckily I found some blankets to keep me warm.

Bait/lure choice did not really matter, but I used Gulp mantis shrimp in white chartreuse.

Never really had to move much, the flounder were stacked up in the corners of bulkheads. Average was about 17 inches. I took pictures of 8 fish ranging from 20 to just under 24".

Highlights from this morning:









































































Here's another big one that I caught on Veteran's Day:


----------

